# Glycerine + Muscle Pumps



## plouffe (Feb 23, 2005)

I was reading a Muscle Tech magazine ( I know, its Muscle Tech ) But anyway, in an article it said that glycerine increases muscular pumps and that powerlifters drink the shit or something. Anyone have any information about this? Anybody do it? Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2005)

why would a powerlifter care about being pumped?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Feb 23, 2005)

lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Yo plouffe, where have you been?

I used to use glycerol fuel post workout for my insulin spike.  Its one of, if not the highest GI carbs available.  I would still use it if I could find any, but I guess twinlab and scifit stopped production.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 24, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> why would a powerlifter care about being pumped?




You're right, but if they did I'm sure they'd used your grade A product

MAXIMUM PUMP!!


----------



## plouffe (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yo plouffe, where have you been?
> 
> I used to use glycerol fuel post workout for my insulin spike.  Its one of, if not the highest GI carbs available.  I would still use it if I could find any, but I guess twinlab and scifit stopped production.




So that's what is used for? So you can't just go buy pure glycerine in a bottle and pure it into a PWO shake can you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know.. they are the same stuff I think, but you may want to look into it.


----------



## maze (Feb 24, 2005)

glycerine has a water retention effect


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2005)

plouffe said:
			
		

> You're right, but if they did I'm sure they'd used your grade A product
> 
> MAXIMUM PUMP!!



well, judging by the mags you read I guess you would by Pump Tech!


----------



## plouffe (Feb 25, 2005)

plouffe said:
			
		

> I was reading a Muscle Tech magazine *( I know, its Muscle Tech ) *


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 25, 2005)

plouffe said:
			
		

> I was reading a Muscle Tech magazine *( I know, its Muscle Tech )*



so what you sayin? you knew it was a muscle-tech magazine before you read it? you knew the risks/dangers of reading such BS

i bet you love reading them, i must say they do have some pretty jacked guys endorsing their products, chris, jay, dex n' co. so its easy to see how a newbie could be misled


----------

